# New Owner Baby!!!!!!!!!



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

hey everyone, At about 7:30 pm today I am officially a GTO owner!!!!! 2005 GTO A4 impulse blue with blue interior!!!!!!!! will take delivery tomorrow arty: 

much thanks to everyone for all the info


abd BIG thanks to BIG Mike for walking me though the process


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!

arty:


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

CONGRATS!!! :cheers 
Welcome to the family!!!
arty: 
hope to see you at events in the Bay!!!
If you need any help don't hesitate to ask everyone here is helpful!!!


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!! You'll love it for sure!

Nice color too .


----------



## RKB4C (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, did you get it yet?

No regrets on the auto?

May I ask what kind of a deal you got? Dealers getting desperate yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

tommycheng1728 said:


> hey everyone, At about 7:30 pm today I am officially a GTO owner!!!!! 2005 GTO A4 impulse blue with blue interior!!!!!!!! will take delivery tomorrow arty:
> 
> much thanks to everyone for all the info
> 
> and BIG thanks to BIG Mike for walking me though the process


your very welcome!

Post pics when you get it home! We are all very anxious to see it !!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Congratulations on the new buy. That car is a beauty. i love that color combination.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

congrad from eez goat


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

RKB4C said:


> Well, did you get it yet?
> 
> No regrets on the auto?
> 
> May I ask what kind of a deal you got? Dealers getting desperate yet?


I am going to pick it up this afternoon, no regrets on the auto because I don't know how to drive a stick and the price was a a little bit under $33K out the door, T


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

auto owner!

*hugs*


----------



## RKB4C (Nov 3, 2005)

I have always chosen manual - give me a good reason to go auto this time 'cause my 19 yea rold twin boys will give me $%^& if I get an auto...

Their friend's Dad who builds/races cars went auto this time (Red '05 GTO) (for a change and convenience in traffic). Not sure that's good enough reason for me.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Autos are boring, but I really would of liked one this morning in all that traffic, my leg was aching by the time I got to work . So theres my 1 reason lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

big_mike said:


> auto owner!
> 
> *hugs*



mike i'd hate to see what you'd say if he bought a cavalier geeeeeeeez


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

id call him a dingbat !! there is only room for ONE cavalier on this board...


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

considering if he lived in sanfransisco an A4 would be alot easier to drive in traffic at a stoplight on a steep a$$ hill like the backside of Lumbard St.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Autos are traditionally faster for your son'd point of view. Especially if you are talking serious performance cars. 


But Manuals are allot of fun if you are street racing allot. Manuals generally cost more maintenance wise, IMO. Some may disagree with me on that one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

nope, I agree completely! A manual puts 200x the stress on the drivetrain over an auto. Sure a manual is fun from time to time and is the OPTIMUM choice for road racing and autocrossing, BUT, for a cruiser/weekend drag racer, ya cant beat an auto.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Congrats beautiful combo,You made a good buy.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Congrats.........

Now for some fun.............take your GTO back to the dealer that was playing games with you, and show him what you got and for what you wanted to pay. 

When you leave you will be totally satisified. Let us know if you do it!!!


----------



## RKB4C (Nov 3, 2005)

Still waiting to see a pic of this new bad boy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

me too! hope he didnt get pulled over !!!!!!!!


----------



## RKB4C (Nov 3, 2005)

BIG MIKE - So what's stopping you from buying - waiting for '06? waiting for better price on '05? waiting for a used GTO deal? waiting for GM to fix the bugs in this car? or is it the money? (if so, that's none of my business).


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

I would REALLY like to have a red/black 05 auto, but since that is nowhere to be found, I will settle for just about any color auto, but am starting to kinda like the all black.

As for money, im 11k upside down on the cavy, so need the GTO to be at LEAST 28k, but less is better, and havent found that yet. So that is what I am waiting on.


----------



## RKB4C (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, that combo is nice - my '89 Vette was a red/blk auto. Good luck.

I think I want blk/red this time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

My car now is black on black and I love that! So maybe I should look for that in the goat huh? Honestly, it could be orange with interior and if the deal was right, I wouldnt care! Yall could call me Sunkist, I wouldnt care!


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

big_mike said:


> As for money, im 11k upside down on the cavy, so need the GTO to be at LEAST 28k, but less is better, and havent found that yet. So that is what I am waiting on.


Did I read that correctly that you are 11 thousand dollars upside down in your Cavalier?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

yep! needed a CHEAP car to unload my vette with, so I chose a cavalier. problem is, the cavy is now only worth 5k. dammit.


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

big_mike said:


> yep! needed a CHEAP car to unload my vette with, so I chose a cavalier. problem is, the cavy is now only worth 5k. dammit.


I was hoping that was a typo. Sorry to hear that. :cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> auto owner!
> 
> *hugs*


My sentiments exactly....Congrats on the new ride.....!!!


----------



## Squidward (Nov 21, 2005)

Congrats on the new ride! You picked the fastest color.


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks everyone, just got it home, tried hard not to floor it, has 72 miles on it now, will post pics soon, T


----------

